# دول خنقونا - إبراهيم أبو الليف



## soso a (11 مايو 2011)

دول خنقونا - إبراهيم أبو الليف 


[YOUTUBE]7j1rs10FWZk[/YOUTUBE]


ههههههههههههههه

دمها خفيف 
ايه رايكم ؟؟؟​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههه
لا بجد عسل أوى 
ميرسى ياقمر​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مايو 2011)

*حلوة اووووووووى *
*مرسى على الفديو *
*بس هيقيمو عليه الحد وهيتقتل قريب *​


----------



## soso a (12 مايو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> لا بجد عسل أوى
> 
> ميرسى ياقمر​


 
هههههههههههههههههه ايوه عجبتنى اوى 
ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك السكر 
وكمان على التقييم 
الرب معك


----------



## soso a (12 مايو 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *حلوة اووووووووى *
> 
> *مرسى على الفديو *
> 
> *بس هيقيمو عليه الحد وهيتقتل قريب *​


 
ميرسى بمرورك جون 
هههههههههههههههههه
ده اكيد مش هيغنى تاااااااانى 
الرب معك​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

خلي بالك من نفسك ياسوسو 
علشان بعد الموضوع ده 
هاتبقي 
WANTED
ماحدش هيرضي يدخل مواضيعك تاااااااااااااني 
ههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## soso a (12 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> خلي بالك من نفسك ياسوسو ​
> علشان بعد الموضوع ده
> هاتبقي
> WANTED
> ...


 
هبقى Wanted 

ولا محدش هيدخل مواضيعى 
ارسى على برد ​


----------



## soso a (12 مايو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> شكرا لك


 ميرسى حبيب يسوع 

على مرورك

 الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> هبقى Wanted
> 
> ولا محدش هيدخل مواضيعى
> ارسى على برد ​




برد إيه يابنتي 

بقولك ماحدش هايدخل مواضيعك تاني علشان هاتبقي مطلوبة إجرامياً 
الحق اطير من الموضوع 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## soso a (12 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> برد إيه يابنتي ​
> بقولك ماحدش هايدخل مواضيعك تاني علشان هاتبقي مطلوبة إجرامياً
> الحق اطير من الموضوع
> 
> هههههههههههه​


 
ارسى على بر 
خطأ مطبعى 
ههههههههههههههههه

مطلوب اجرامى هو انا اللى غنيت الاغنيه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ارسى على بر
> خطأ مطبعى
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



ما انا عارف بس بحب ارخم 
ههههههههههههه

ومش شرط تكوني غنتيها
علشان انتِ إللي نقلتيها  بإختصار يعني كده كده

(وش إجــــــــــــــــــرام )

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## soso a (12 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ما انا عارف بس بحب ارخم
> ههههههههههههه​
> ومش شرط تكوني غنتيها
> علشان انتِ إللي نقلتيها بإختصار يعني كده كده​
> ...


 
وانت دخلت الموضوع اكتر من مره 

يعنى لو اتحبست هتتحبس معايااااااااااا
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> وانت دخلت الموضوع اكتر من مره
> 
> يعنى لو اتحبست هتتحبس معايااااااااااا
> هههههههههههههههههه



آخر جدعنه

بس لو كان كده توبه وآخر نوبة يا باشا 
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## soso a (12 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> آخر جدعنه​
> بس لو كان كده توبه وآخر نوبة يا باشا
> 
> ههههههههههههههه​


 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت اللى هتبلغ عنى 
وانا هرشدهم عليك 

:download:

يعنى انت اللى ابتديت 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 مايو 2011)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انت اللى هتبلغ عنى
> وانا هرشدهم عليك
> 
> ...




خـــــــــــلاص هاطلعك من الموضوع براءة 
بس إعترفي علي نفسك بس​


----------



## soso a (12 مايو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> خـــــــــــلاص هاطلعك من الموضوع براءة
> 
> بس إعترفي علي نفسك بس ​


 
يا سلام تلبسنى الموضوع وتمشى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا 
انســــــــــــــى


----------



## كرستينا كركر (12 مايو 2011)

جامده جدا ياسوسو


----------



## soso a (13 مايو 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> جامده جدا ياسوسو


 
ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

